# What should be the age limit for trick-or-treating?



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

6 - 7 years
8 - 9 years
9 - 10 years
10 - 12 years
never too old


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 18, 2022)

If you are accompanying a child no limit, but older than 10-12 can be a little creepy, but then again the whole idea of Halloween is to be a little creepy. What a conundrum.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 18, 2022)

10-12


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

My mom once had an acquaintance who was 42 years old and still went out trick-or-treating on Halloween. She had a costume, too. One year she was a cowgirl.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2022)

In Wyoming I did it in my 20s, carried a wine glass though rather than a candy bag...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2022)

We get trick-or-treaters up to age 16 or so.  Happy to watch them laughing and having fun with their friends.  It's not easy to be a teenager and an occasional revisiting of their younger years isn't out of the ordinary.  

I pass out candy to all who trick or treat at my house, adults included.


----------

